# Power Steering Fluid for Mahindras



## cease_fire (Aug 15, 2020)

I've got a Mahindra 3525, made between 2004-2008. I had to have the power steering cylinder rebuilt and need to top off the fluid now that I've reinstalled it. The service manual says to use ATF but the existing fluid isn't red. Does anybody know if it should be a misc tractor power steering fluid or hydraulic fluid? I'd rather not drain it all to switch over to the ATF if I can help it. I don't think you're supposed to mix fluids. Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy cease_fire,

Not all ATF is red. I think the red color denotes Mercon and Dexron type ATF. Check with your Mahindra dealer... he should have the correct ATF.










*Mahindra ATF Power Steering Fluid (1 qt) MATFPSFQT12*

$5.99
SKU MATFPSFQT12


----------



## cease_fire (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks very much BigT


----------

